# New 90 gal tank



## bugsinmytank (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my first African chiclid tank. I was lucky enough to be given the tank from a coworker who wanted it out if her closet. Never had water in it. After checking it for leaks etc I thought I'd dive right in. The tank did not have a lid and the lids from the lfs didn't fit so I thought I would just make them. I used some pretty thick plexiglass cut to the right size and some hardware from the cabinentry isle for handles. So far these are working great and all it cost me was 16 bucks in plexiglass, 5 bucks for hardware and an hour of time. I'm using 2 60 gal hob filters, I thought about using a single 90 gal hob but this gives me a little more water flow since there is one on each side of the tank. I'm using a coral life light bar (lfs said it would bring out the colors nicely) and a 90 gal whisper air pump with a weighted bar across the entire back of the tank. Back wall has been blacked out with poster board which I love because it helps hide all wires. Instead of aquarium gravel I opted for Mexico beach pebbles I got from home depot, might be a pain the clean but I love how it lookalike and my small fish love all the holes.

It's stocked right now with 10 random cichlids from the lfs they had a huge tank with little ones priced 10 for 15 bucks, hopefully the are all compatible... I'll try to post some pics if I can figure out how to do it from my iPad. Would love your input and thoughts of my approach. Thanks.


----------



## bugsinmytank (Aug 5, 2011)

Tried it a few ways, no luck.. Pics to co,e when I get home.


----------



## bugsinmytank (Aug 5, 2011)

posted a few pics in my gallery


----------



## bugsinmytank (Aug 5, 2011)

i found a local materials company that sells Texas holey rock for 0.15 cents a pound. I'll be loading up on that hopefully tomorrow & i'll post some new pics once i have it cleaned and in the tank.


----------



## bugsinmytank (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## bugsinmytank (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## bugsinmytank (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Your should add a background.

Is that Saolousi?


----------



## bugsinmytank (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## bugsinmytank (Aug 5, 2011)

here's a few with the rock i picked up in the tank.


----------



## bugsinmytank (Aug 5, 2011)

JohnniGade said:


> Your should add a background.
> 
> Is that Saolousi?




I'm really not sure, the LFS had them all listed simply as "African Cichlids" i'll have to get into a book later and see if i can id them.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

nice rocks, that gravel is gonna be a pain to vacum, haha


----------



## tdOtjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

bugsinmytank said:


>





Where did you get the 2 beige rocks from?? I know it's called something else but I can't think at the momet lol


----------

